# Kitty family story (pic heavy)



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Two years ago for my 17th birthday I had decided that I wanted a kitten, since it had been over a year since I had lost my last boy. January 7th my friend calls me saying that there is a kitten that keeps trying to run into her house. 










Knowing that it was freezing out, I would have taken her even if I wasnt looking for a kitten.. but since she was a girl my mother wasnt to happy about the situation. But she was to cute for her to turn down anyway!

But a couple months later I find out she was way smarter than I thought, found a way out and got her self pregnant! 0_0 Talk about oops.. Although I was pretty excited, who wouldnt! It's kittens!








Notice her slightly big belly? XD









Everything was going well, we were prepared, she stayed pretty close to me 24/7 so I always knew she was ok. We went on walks in the backyard so she would get her excersise. But then a week before her due date, my friend calls again saying there is a baby kitten about the size of her hand not moving in her backyard with no mother around. 0_0

I rushed over (only 5 minutes away) and deicde we will wait a half hour to see if the mother will show up.. but then he got scared when he heard the door closed and ran into a pipe sitting directly under the sun. We knew he would get over heated and practically fry himself up, so we got him and and brought him inside. He was only the size of my hand.. around maybe 3-4 weeks old. So I took him home. Mimi hated him! In fact she would stay on the other side of the room just so he wouldnt be near her. That made me worried...








He slept on my chest or slept in my lap throughout the time I had him. Only one day I had my friend babysit him due to having to leave to celebrate my brothers birthday.. and I called my friend every half hour to see how he was doing. (that was 4 days after I got him) And that night I decided that it was time to try and give him wet cat food for the first time. He LOVED it. But it made him a little sick because he loved it so much he ate to quickly and probably to much. 

But thankfully Mimi decided to be nice and she came up to the bed, cleaned him up and let him cuddle with her. I was so proud of her that night! Then the next morning her water broke on my pillow next to my head! It was baby time! Tiger (the kitten) kept trying to play with her while she was going through labor though (silly kitty) So I had to take him out and have my aunt baby sit him while I helped mimi, but she tried to follow me out of the room! Talk about a mess! But finally everything went ok. 
















(ignore the date it was set wrong lol)

So finally once we decided that she was ofically done popping out babies (lol!) we brought tiger back in and he was super excited! 

















Mimi was such a good mother, she even let Tiger nurse off her! Everyone was well fed and very healthy. As time went on it was time for the kittens first time outside!










































































































































Once they were ready we found homes for 4 of the kittens, 2 stayed with us, and Tiger and mimi continue to live with me  Thanks for listening to my Kitty family story! Hope you enjoyed the photos of our wonderful memories!


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Cute pics!! I hope everyone has been spayed and neutered now.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

They have  Mimi wasnt actually suppose to get pregnant.. But since I knew we would find homes for them I wasnt to worried. I've gotten lots of cats that were pregnant off the streets through out my life, and I'm sure that time wont be my last.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cuteness overload!!! OMG I especially love the orange ones!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I enjoyed your story and the cute kitty pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Love kitties!!! We adopted a "boy" cat from my sisters neighbor one time, took HIM to the vet for shots and neutering and found out he was pregnant, LOL. She had five beautiful babies.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have a story like that too  but this is your thread not mines, i LOVE KITTENS i actually have a cat that i knew when she was born :3 and i had the mama when she was a kitten from a store (part of story)


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww cuteness overload! I want a kitten again. But I will have to live with my blank of a cat lol


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone  We have 2 of the babies and Of course I kept Mimi and Tiger for my self. The other two my mother and aunt decided to keep. At some point I might be able to post some pictures of them on their first christmas. Even though they werent kittens they were adorable climbing the christmas tree lol!!

Betta_lover I'd love to hear your story  The only reason why I shared mine was because the day I posted her story was the day I got mimi so I felt it had to be celebrated somehow  Of course that was before she had a sock full of catnip explode all over my bed.


----------

